# Construcciones impersonales con SE



## Pitt

En internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de este tipo: 
Se LE conoce / considera / denomina / llama / respeta al / a la ... etc.
Un ejemplo: Se LE considera a la Virgen de Guadalupe como patrona de México. 
En mi opinión estas construcciones son incorrectas. Con respecto al ejemplo es correcto: Se considera a la Virgen de Guadelupe [CD] como Patrona de México. ¿Es verdad?

Muchas gracias y saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:
			
		

> En internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de este tipo:
> Se LE conoce / considera / denomina / llama / respeta al / a la ... etc.
> Un ejemplo: Se LE considera a la Virgen de Guadalupe como patrona de México.
> En mi opinión estas construcciones son incorrectas.*: Creo que sí, Pitt, es una redundancia escribir "le".*
> Con respecto al ejemplo es correcto: Se considera a la Virgen de Guad*a*lupe [CD] como Patrona de México. ¿Es verdad? *Sí, es correcto, en este caso no es impersonal, sino "voz pasiva refleja", equivalente a: "La V. de Guad. es considerada patrona de Méjico".*
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos,
> Pitt Creo


----------



## SpiceMan

Lo correcto es: "Se considera a La V. de Guadalupe...".

A lo sumo, "A la V. de Guadalupe se la considera..."

"se le considera"


----------



## Pitt

Hola Rayines:

¡Muchas gracias por la respuesta! Pero en mi opinión ese LE sólo sería redunante en una construcción intransitiva (con CI). Pero aquí sólo es correcto: Se considera a la Virgen [CD] ...
Además pienso que esta construcción no es una PASIVA REFLEJA. Que yo sepa la PASIVA REFLEJA tiene un sujeto, pero la construcción IMPERSONAL CON SE tiene un CD de persona (por lo tanto la preposición a). 

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## lazarus1907

Las gramáticas modernas aconsejan analizar esta frase como tú lo has hecho; es decir, como impersonal en lugar de pasiva refleja, con "la virgen de Guadalupe" como complemento directo, y "como patrona de México" como complemento predicativo.

Si es complemento directo, "le" sería un leísmo y la duplicación no debería ser posible a menos que el complemento directo se antepusiera al verbo (mira el segundo ejemplo de *Spiceman*), y aún en ese caso, debería ser "la".


----------



## Rayines

> Las gramáticas modernas aconsejan analizar esta frase como tú lo has hecho; es decir, como impersonal en lugar de pasiva refleja


Lazarus: ¡Es que mis gramáticas son muy antiguas ya! 
Pitt: Éste es el ejemplo del cual habla Lazarus:





> Lo correcto es: "Se considera a La V. de Guadalupe...".
> 
> A lo sumo, "A la V. de Guadalupe se la considera..."


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Las gramáticas modernas aconsejan analizar esta frase como tú lo has hecho; es decir, como impersonal en lugar de pasiva refleja, con "la virgen de Guadalupe" como complemento directo, y "como patrona de México" como complemento predicativo.
> 
> Si es complemento directo, "le" sería un leísmo y la duplicación no debería ser posible a menos que el complemento directo se antepusiera al verbo (mira el segundo ejemplo de *Spiceman*), y aún en ese caso, debería ser "la".


 
Siempre me he preguntado por el uso incorrecto de LE en estos tipos de construcciones: *Se LE considera a la Virgen como patrona de México.
Pienso que este uso se deriva de la preposición a y por lo tanto se supone que se trate de un CI (en lugar de CD). ¿Se puede decir así?


----------



## Pitt

En este contexto tengo otra duda sobre estas construcciones:

A este movimiento de la tierra se LO llama "rotación".
A este movimiento de la tierra se LE llama "rotación".

Pienso que en todo caso es correcto el uso de LO (CD de cosa).
Que yo sepa es también aceptable el uso de LE. ¿Es verdad?
(según el DPD , entrada leísmo 4f)


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:
			
		

> En este contexto tengo otra duda sobre estas construcciones:
> 
> A este movimiento de la tierra se LO llama "rotación".
> A este movimiento de la tierra se LE llama "rotación".
> 
> Pienso que en todo caso es correcto el uso de LO (CD de cosa).
> Que yo sepa es también aceptable el uso de LE. ¿Es verdad?
> (según el DPD , entrada leísmo 4f)


 
¿Qué piensan los especialistas?


----------



## jivemu

Pitt said:
			
		

> ¿Qué piensan los especialistas?


 
"... se LE llama "rotación".
...... CI ....V ...... CD

No puede ser LO porque es un complemento *indirecto*, que siempre se sustituye por *LE*.


----------



## Pitt

jivemu said:
			
		

> "... se LE llama "rotación".
> ...... CI ....V ...... CD
> 
> No puede ser LO porque es un complemento *indirecto*, que siempre se sustituye por *LE*.


 
¡Gracias! Pero en mi opinión "a este movimineto de la tierra" es un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización:

Se llama a este movimiento de la tierra [CD] "rotación" >
Este movimiento de la tierra [Sujeto] es llamado "rotación".
Además el verbo es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD.

Pienso que en este caso es aceptable el uso de LE en lugar de LO como CD. Pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:
			
		

> ¡Gracias! Pero en mi opinión "a este movimineto de la tierra" es un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización:
> 
> Se llama a este movimiento de la tierra [CD] "rotación" >
> Este movimiento de la tierra [Sujeto] es llamado "rotación".
> Además el verbo es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD.
> 
> Pienso que en este caso es aceptable el uso de LE en lugar de LO como CD. Pero no estoy seguro.


Hola Pitt: estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es *C.D*. 

Con respecto al uso de *le* para una "cosa", leí esto:

"_le _para el singular masculino y personal = muy frecuente y extendido
_a Juan no _*le*_ conozco muy bien_
_le _para el singular masculino de cosa = una difusión más reducida
_¿tu coche? no *le*__ he visto apartado por ningún lado_"


----------



## jivemu

Pitt said:
			
		

> ¡Gracias! Pero en mi opinión "a este movimineto de la tierra" es un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización:
> 
> Se llama a este movimiento de la tierra [CI] "rotación" >
> Este movimiento de la tierra [Sujeto] es llamado "rotación".
> Además el verbo es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD.
> 
> Pienso que en este caso es aceptable el uso de LE en lugar de LO como CD. Pero no estoy seguro.


 
Pitt, la preposición "a" ya te indica que es complemento indirecto. Sólo llevan preposición los CD cuando son de persona: "a María", "a mis abuelos", etc.


Rayines, el leísmo con los CD de "objetos" no es correcto, o al menos no recomendable por la RAE. Otra cosa es el uso que cada uno quiera darle, al margen de la RAE, cosa que evidentemente yo no voy a entrar a discutir.


----------



## Rayines

> Rayines, el leísmo con los CD de "objetos" no es correcto, o al menos no recomendable por la RAE. Otra cosa es el uso que cada uno quiera darle, al margen de la RAE, cosa que evidentemente yo no voy a entrar a discutir.


Por eso mismo, yo diría -es decir, lo diríamos así en Argentina: "A este movimiento de la tierra se *lo* llama rotación", pues pienso que es objeto directo, a pesar de la preposición "a". Si encuentro fundamentación a esto, la agrego.


----------



## juramaca

Si_ le _sirve de consuelo _lo _encuentro todo confuso.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:
			
		

> ¡Gracias! Pero en mi opinión "a este movimineto de la tierra" es un CD, ya que es posible la pasivización:
> 
> Se llama a este movimiento de la tierra [CD] "rotación" >
> Este movimiento de la tierra [Sujeto] es llamado "rotación".
> Además el verbo es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD.


Bonito lío.

Esa pasiva tuya tendría como activa "llaman (a) este movimiento de tierra rotación", ¿no? Si realmente es el complemento directo, ¿cuál es el sujeto? ¿Qué función tiene el "se" en ese caso? Ahora lo pensaré. La preposición "a" está justificada para complementos directos de objetos en cierto tipo de construcciones con "se" impersonal.

_Se llama a estos movimientos rotación _
_Se llama a estos movimientos rotaciones

_Rotaciones parece ser claramente un complemento predicativo, pero los complementos predicativos no pueden complementar a un complemento indirecto; sólo al sujeto o al complemento directo. Así pues, si es un complemento directo y no hay sujeto, debe ser una oración impersonal.

Seguiré dándole vueltas, por si se me ocurre algo.



> *llamar(se)*. *c) *Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: [...] Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual [...] A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _*lo*(s)_, _*la*(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lazarus1907

jivemu said:
			
		

> Pitt, la preposición "a" ya te indica que es complemento indirecto. Sólo llevan preposición los CD cuando son de persona: "a María", "a mis abuelos", etc.


La mayoría de las veces, sí, pero hay casos en los que también se usa con objetos:_El predicativo modifica al sustantivo._​En particular, en ciertas oraciones impersonales y cuando hay complementos predicativos, se permite (e incluso se exige) a veces la presencia de la preposición incluso con objetos:
_Lo hicieron funcionar_
_ Hicieron al coche __funcionar_
_ Hicieron el coche funcionar _​Los verbos con doble acusativo, como llamar y nombrar también pueden llevar preposición "a" con objetos para el complemento directo.


----------



## jivemu

Touché!!

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Rayines

> Si encuentro fundamentación a esto, la agrego.


Ésta es una de las definiciones y ejemplos del DRAE: el verbo es transitivo, y lleva una preposición *a*, sin referirse a una persona. Lo considero un ejemplo similar al tratado: 
*llamar.*
*5.* tr. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. _Aquí llamamos falda *a* lo que en Argentina llaman pollera._


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:
			
		

> Por eso mismo, yo diría -es decir, lo diríamos así en Argentina: "A este movimiento de la tierra se *lo* llama rotación", pues pienso que es objeto directo, a pesar de la preposición "a". Si encuentro fundamentación a esto, la agrego.


 
Hola Rayines:

¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! En todo caso se trata de una construcción impersonal con SE y de un CD de cosa = LO. Con respecto al uso de LE dice el DPD en la entrada leísmo 4f:
Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con SE el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada ....

Por eso pienso que son posibles las dos construcciones:

A este movimiento de la tierra se LO llama "rotación" = correcto
A este movimiento de la tierra se LE llama "rotación" = leísmo aceptable

¡Me gustaría saber tu opinión!


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola Rayines:
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! En todo caso se trata de una construcción impersonal con SE y de un CD de cosa = LO. Con respecto al uso de LE dice el DPD en la entrada leísmo 4f:
> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con SE el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada ....
> 
> Por eso pienso que son posibles las dos construcciones:
> 
> A este movimiento de la tierra se LO llama "rotación" = correcto
> A este movimiento de la tierra se LE llama "rotación" = leísmo aceptable
> 
> ¡Me gustaría saber tu opinión!


No te quiero contradecir, Pitt .
En mi respuesta #12 (abajo), tomado de *esta* página de internet, dice que el *le* como objeto directo, para el singular masculino de *cosa* es de difusión reducida.
Pero si lees atentamente el panhispánico de dudas, sólo habla allí del singular masculino de *persona*. Es decir, que no considero correcta la segunda construcción.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> En internet se encuentran muchos ejemplos de este tipo:
> Se LE conoce / considera / denomina / llama / respeta al / a la ... etc.
> Un ejemplo: Se LE considera a la Virgen de Guadalupe como patrona de México.
> En mi opinión estas construcciones son incorrectas. Con respecto al ejemplo es correcto: Se considera a la Virgen de Guadelupe [CD] como Patrona de México. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Muchas gracias y saludos,
> Pitt


 
Este leísmo *SE LE considera* es aceptado por la RAE, y su uso es generalizado. Aunque redundante, su uso también es correcto.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Hola Inés:

Tienes razón. Pero pienso que una construcción impersonal con Se es también posible con un CD de cosa con la preposición a:
Se llama a este movimiento [CD] rotación. Pienso que en España es común:
A este movimiento se LE llama rotación.

Saludos, Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Hola Ivys9:

Me gustaría saber dónde dice la RAE que está admitido "Se le considera a la Virgen como patrona de México".

saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola Ivys9:
> 
> Me gustaría saber dónde dice la RAE que está admitido "Se le considera a la Virgen como patrona de México".
> 
> saludos,
> Pitt


 
En ese caso concreto, es el típico uso de *'LE' *como *RESPETO* a los iconos religiosos.

Saludos 
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola Rayines:
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por la respuesta! Pero en mi opinión ese LE sólo sería redunante en una construcción intransitiva (con CI). Pero aquí sólo es correcto: Se considera a la Virgen [CD] ...
> Además pienso que esta construcción no es una PASIVA REFLEJA. Que yo sepa la PASIVA REFLEJA tiene un sujeto, pero la construcción IMPERSONAL CON SE tiene un CD de persona (por lo tanto la preposición a).
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


 
Se considera LA VIRGEN DE Guadalupe como la patrona...  PASIVA.
Se considera A LA Virgen de Guadalupe... IMPERSONAL.
Se busca (n) jardineros  PASIVA.
Se busca A jardineros  Impersonal ( DO)

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Se considera LA VIRGEN DE Guadalupe como la patrona... PASIVA.
> Se considera A LA Virgen de Guadalupe... IMPERSONAL.
> Se busca (n) jardineros PASIVA.
> Se busca A jardineros Impersonal ( DO)
> 
> Ivy29


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero no me parece correcto:
Se le considera a la Virgen como patrona de ´México.
El verbo CONSIDERAR es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD (a la virgen), pero la duplicación con LA o LE no es correcto cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo. ¡Sólo es mi opinión! 

Pitt


----------



## pickypuck

Rayines said:
			
		

> No te quiero contradecir, Pitt .
> En mi respuesta #12 (abajo), tomado de *esta* página de internet, dice que el *le* como objeto directo, para el singular masculino de *cosa* es de difusión reducida.
> Pero si lees atentamente el panhispánico de dudas, sólo habla allí del singular masculino de *persona*. Es decir, que no considero correcta la segunda construcción.


 
Rayines, es porque eres conosurista y por eso te suena fatal ya que construís este tipo de frases con complemento directo, como lógicamente debe ser. Pero en el resto de la comunidad hispanohablante se utiliza mayoritariamente el le en este tipo de frases ya que estas frases se construían con dativo desde el origen de la lengua castellana, por lo que en diferentes zonas ha continuado siendo así.
La historia del idioma es fascinante ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## Rayines

¡Pero ya lo sé, pickypuck!, por eso trato de dar mis respuestas con la mayor amplitud posible, aunque a veces no lo logre.....che . (No siempre es posible ser neutral).


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Se busca (n) jardineros  PASIVA.


¿Por qué esos paréntesis? Si el verbo no está en plural no puede ser pasiva refleja, porque debe concordar en número.


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Por qué esos paréntesis? Si el verbo no está en plural no puede ser pasiva refleja, porque debe concordar en número.


 
SE BUSCAN JARDINEROS ( PASIVA)
SE BUSCA JARDINERO ( PASIVA)
SE BUSCA AL JARDINERO IMPERSONAL
SE RESPETA AL ANCIANO ( IMPERSONAL-SINGULAR)
SE RESPETA A LOS ANCIANOS ( IMPERSONAL-PLURAL)

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero no me parece correcto:
> Se le considera a la Virgen como patrona de ´México.
> El verbo CONSIDERAR es transitivo y por lo tanto exige el CD (a la virgen), pero la duplicación con LA o LE no es correcto cuando el CD está pospuesto al verbo. ¡Sólo es mi opinión!
> 
> Pitt


 
Manuel Seco , Diccionario de dudas, pág 344, numeral 7.
Emilio Alarcos, Gramática de la lengua Castellana, numeral 273,
Tomo 1 colección NEBRIJA-BELLO del RAE, 21.2.1.6.

Ivy29


----------



## pickypuck

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Manuel Seco , Diccionario de dudas, pág 344, numeral 7.
> Emilio Alarcos, Gramática de la lengua Castellana, numeral 273,
> Tomo 1 colección NEBRIJA-BELLO del RAE, 21.2.1.6.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Has podido poner más o menos lo que dicen  

¡Olé!


----------



## Rayines

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Manuel Seco , Diccionario de dudas, pág 344, numeral 7.
> Emilio Alarcos, Gramática de la lengua Castellana, numeral 273,
> Tomo 1 colección NEBRIJA-BELLO del RAE, 21.2.1.6.
> 
> Ivy29


Disculpa: podrías reproducir en dos renglones qué es lo que finalmente dice? Gracias.


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:
			
		

> Disculpa: podrías reproducir en dos renglones qué es lo que finalmente dice? Gracias.


 

El uso del *SE IMPERSONAL* seguido de un pronombre átono en una oración transitiva, cuando EMPLEA LE(S) para referirse a su *objeto directo*, es correcta. Su uso se aplica más en OBJETOS ANIMADOS ESPECÍFICOS que en los *inanimados*. ( aunque también se usa) Este uso es con INDEPENDENCIA del *GÉNERO* del objeto.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Las gramáticas modernas aconsejan analizar esta frase como tú lo has hecho; es decir, como impersonal en lugar de pasiva refleja, con "la virgen de Guadalupe" como complemento directo, y "como patrona de México" como complemento predicativo.
> 
> Si es complemento directo, "le" sería un leísmo y la duplicación no debería ser posible a menos que el complemento directo se antepusiera al verbo (mira el segundo ejemplo de *Spiceman*), y aún en ese caso, debería ser "la".


 
Muchas gracias por tu aclaración. Si te he entendido bien es posible este análisis:

Se considera a la virgen como patrona.  
A la virgen se LA considera como patrona.  
A la virgen se LE considera como patrona. leísmo aceptable
Se LE considera a la virgen como patrona.  

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## pickypuck

Yo es que sigo sin ver la diferencia entre las dos opciones en las que se usa el leísmo aceptable, siendo una correcta y la otra no. Soy duro de mollera...

¡Olé!


----------



## Alphadan

Bueno esto es un tema muy hablado, hay 6 tipos de SE mas comunes, asique ver uno no significa que la oracion sea impersonal:
1- El SE que sustituye a el CD:
Le di el regalo a María --> Se lo di
2- El SE reflexivo, el cual puede ser identificado mediante la adhesión de "a sí mismo" al final de la frase:
Se lavó las manos (a sí mismo)
3- El SE recíproco, que también se identifica añadiendo "mutuamente" al final de la frase:
Se dieron la mano (mutuamente)
4- SE perteneciente a verbo pronominal:
Se quejó por su comportamiento (mutuamente, a sí mismo NO)
5- SE de pasiva refleja, para ver si es pasiva refleja, hay que cambiar el número del sujeto, si vemos que el verbo también cambia, entonces el SE corresponde a una pasiva refleja:
La piscina se abrío el domingo pasado --> Las piscinas se abrieron el domingo pasado. 
Podemos ver que sí cambia, por lo que es refleja.
6- SE impersonal, en ella no hay ningún sujeto que se pueda cambiar de número ya que es impersonal:
Se quiso dar a entender que la respuesta era incorrecta.

Espero que haya ayudado.


----------



## Pitt

Aquí mi opinión:

A la virgen se LE considera como patrona.
Se trata de un leísmo aceptable. En este contexto dice el DPD: Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con SE el complemento directo se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada ... (entrada: leísmo 4f). En todos ejemplos del DPD el CD está siempre antepuesto al verbo, y por lo tanto es posible la duplicación mediante un pronombre.

Se LE considera a la virgen como patrona.
Esta construcción es incorrecta según la norma:
Cuando el CD (a la virgen) está pospuesto al verbo no es posible la duplicación del CD mediante un pronombre (sea LE o LA). Pero que yo sepa es posible la duplicación en los países del Cono Sur: Se LA considera a la virgen como patrona.


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:
			
		

> Aquí mi opinión:
> 
> A la virgen se LE considera como patrona.
> Se trata de un leísmo aceptable. En este contexto dice el DPD: Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con SE el complemento directo se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada ... (entrada: leísmo 4f). En todos ejemplos del DPD el CD está siempre antepuesto al verbo, y por lo tanto es posible la duplicación mediante un pronombre.
> 
> Se LE considera a la virgen como patrona.
> Esta construcción es incorrecta según la norma:
> Cuando el CD (a la virgen) está pospuesto al verbo no es posible la duplicación del CD mediante un pronombre (sea LE o LA). Pero que yo sepa es posible la duplicación en los países del Cono Sur: Se LA considera a la virgen como patrona.


 
¿Qué piensan los especialistas?

Muchas gracias y saludos,
Pitt


----------



## pickypuck

A mí es que la segunda me suena tan normal...

Bueno, Pitt, ¿estás haciendo una tesis sobre el leísmo o qué?  

¡Olé!


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> El uso del *SE IMPERSONAL* seguido de un pronombre átono en una oración transitiva, cuando EMPLEA LE(S) para referirse a su *objeto directo*, es correcta. Su uso se aplica más en OBJETOS ANIMADOS ESPECÍFICOS que en los *inanimados*. ( aunque también se usa) Este uso es con INDEPENDENCIA del *GÉNERO* del objeto.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Hola Ivy:

¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Si te he entendido bien el uso de LE / LES es aceptable independiente de la posición del pronombre (antepuesto o pospuesto al verbo):

Se LE considera a la virgen como patrona de México.
A la virgen se LE considera como patrona de México.

¿Es verdad? Pero que yo sepa es normal la segunda construcción (al menos en España).

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:
			
		

> Hola Ivy:
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración! Si te he entendido bien el uso de LE / LES es aceptable independiente de la posición del pronombre (antepuesto o pospuesto al verbo):
> 
> Se LE considera a la virgen como patrona de México.
> A la virgen se LE considera como patrona de México.
> 
> ¿Es verdad? Pero que yo sepa es normal la segunda construcción (al menos en España).
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y saludos,
> Pitt


*Y mucho más cuando es un 'LE' de respeto por principios religiosos.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *Y mucho más cuando es un 'LE' de respeto por principios religiosos.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


 
¡Muchas gracias por la respuesta! Pienso que también son posibles las dos construcciones:

1) Se invita a las personas interesadas en convertirse en compañeros de trabajo.

2) Se LES invita a las personas ....

¿Es verdad?

Pitt


----------



## pickypuck

Puesto que es un verbo transitivo, mejor que utilices el complemento directo  

¡Olé!


----------



## Pitt

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Puesto que es un verbo transitivo, mejor que utilices el complemento directo
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Yo también pienso que es mejor: Se invita a las personas [CD].

 Pitt


----------

